# Forget Sibelius, Finale and Dorico - use this instead



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 24, 2021)

1950s Keaton music typewriter


----------



## gyprock (Nov 24, 2021)

Does it have a Thunderbolt port?


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 24, 2021)

gyprock said:


> Does it have a Thunderbolt port?


Nope, just pure analog goodness


----------



## Bollen (Nov 24, 2021)

Man that's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tralen (Nov 25, 2021)

What a beautiful device, I'm marvelled!


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Nov 26, 2021)

If I ever have the chance to get one, I won’t hesitate! Beautiful device!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 26, 2021)

gh0stwrit3r said:


> If I ever have the chance to get one, I won’t hesitate! Beautiful device!


Well, it is for sale (not my site or my item)



https://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/music-typewriter/


----------

